# Solved: Links Not Working in Firefox



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all.

I have just got a new games site live.

www.gamedump.info

I am changing it all from a table layout to CSS layout.

Most of the cross- browser issues are sorted but there is one biggy that I don't seem to be able to sort out.

In Firefox, all the links that sit above the image in the container do not work. They are fine in IE though.

I have tried setting a negative z-index to the container to no avail.

Does anyone know of a fix for this.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi
Even bigger problem than that for me in FF all that is showing is the MP3 widget on the lhs of the page and nothing else. The colours of the main logo are different in Open in IE Tab in FF and in IE6. The links don't work for me in either FF(IE tab) or in IE6. In fact no links at all are working so it looks like you have something really wrong in the a section of the CSS. Sorry I can be of no further help.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi colinsp.

Sorry about that.

Must have caught a look while I was mucking around with the stylesheet.

I know what not to do after that try.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi

Glad you are still working on it. attached are a couple of screenshots showing you still have some significant problems FF displays correctly now but the links don't work for the games but other links now do. IE6 displays the page incorrectly but all the links work properly. It looks like there is a problem with your background image and float or positioning and may be an error in the games script for the links. Your Editors choice section works fine in FF. Opera works properly for all the games and Safari is the same as FF

















Hope this helps you

Colin


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks colinsp.

The problem with the links not working in Firefox has been resolved.

The problem was a nested in the header that accidently had a height of 800px, instead of 180px. Actually, that is no longer needed and is now commented out for the time being. It was only ever intended to hold the header together while I got the rest of the page to render correctly.

I have had to remove any positioning of the elements at the start of all this because the drop down was going behind everything in the middle. Thinking now it may be going back to the problem with the incorrect height.

Haven't got IE 6 any more. Will have to set one of the old computers up with it. It looks ok in my IE 7.

That thing about working ok on the categories page tends to send me into the page statement. I cannot remember if I have moved that section to a or if it is still rendering a table layout.

Thanks again for your comments.

EDIT. That's right. I have started to play with that section and having trouble with the width of the game cells in IE7. No probs with FF and it seems IE6.

Mark


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Looks like you've got some absolute positioning "issues" that appear on high resolution displays. Attached is a screenshot in Opera 9.5b2.

Peace...


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi tomdkat.

Thanks for that.

I haven't got ant positioning specified at the moment. I removed all the positioning to try to fix the previous errors.

I am currently downloading Opera for a test base (on dial-up speed ob mt laptop) and will get some positioning back in there.

Thanks for that.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Think I.ve got that one sorted.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

deepdiver01 said:


> I am currently downloading Opera for a test base (on dial-up speed ob mt laptop) and will get some positioning back in there.


I saw that behavior in Safari as well, so I was thinking it was a CSS issue more than an Opera specific issue. 

Glad you got it sorted out.

What did you find as the cause of the problem?

Peace...


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Just had to change the header selector to position: relative.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What was it before?

Peace...


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

I had nothing in there. I had removed all positioning ages ago when I had problems with the drop down menu going behind the main content box.

I did not replace it as I thought that position: relative was the default value. After looking it up, I found that position: static is the default value.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Gotcha. 

Peace...


----------

